# Various error messages & lock ups after 30 minutes run time on Melco EMC 10T



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a Melco EMC 10T. Two days ago while stitching a large design the machine started suddenly moving the carriage all the way to the side or front of the machine or just locking up. I have gotten several different error messages that aren't in the manual as well. If the machine sits for several hours it will work well again for about 25-30 minutes then the problems start again. I am thinking that the power supply may be starting to go bad, which would explain the various error messages. Before I have to have someone move the machine for me so that I can access the back, I wanted to see if anyone else had encountered this type of problem and if the power supply was the cause. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

It's possible the power supply is going. however, we purchased a machine just recently with almost the exact same problem. a $5 fix was all it needed.

Check the power cord on your machine, if it is bent at a 90 degree angle this is more likely the problem. The power cord we received with the machine was bent, and as i repair computers i immediately tossed the cord and replaced it with a new one.

PROBLEM SOLVED.

If the machine is pushed back as far as possible to the wall the power cord will bend. once the lines are broken you can get intermittent power which could cause this problem.


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

Finally got a right angle power cord and tried again last night. Apparently it's not going to be a quick fix. Had to let it idle for awhile and when I came back it said "bad instruction". Rebooted and kept getting rack limit messages when it wasn't even close to the rack limit. So next step we are going to check out the power supply. I will update once we have checked out the power supply. Thank you for the power cord suggestion though, mine did have a sharp bend in it.


----------



## willyrenato (Apr 5, 2017)

any solution?
I have the same problems...
Hope you can help me.


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

I had to replace the power supply. My machine still had the original power supply when I purchased it. I bought a replacement from Melco and after it was installed there were no more issues. Hope this helps.


----------



## fabeddie (Feb 8, 2008)

Way into 2017, now October. Hope this thread is still being looked at. My EMT 10T has been troubling for a while now. First, when initiating I am getting an x, y axis error. Pushing the start button has usually corrected this. But now I had a lock-up and when re booting the machine, it goes to verify and codes a B7. Don't have a clue. Could this be power supply? Or CPU....any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## LucasL1992 (10 mo ago)

fabeddie said:


> Way into 2017, now October. Hope this thread is still being looked at. My EMT 10T has been troubling for a while now. First, when initiating I am getting an x, y axis error. Pushing the start button has usually corrected this. But now I had a lock-up and when re booting the machine, it goes to verify and codes a B7. Don't have a clue. Could this be power supply? Or CPU....any ideas would be appreciated.


That happens when the machine factory resets. Press the down arrow until you get to I believe it’s B0 and press the enter button. B0 is the EMT 10 T


----------

